# If your fursona lived in a sci-fi universe what kind of job would it have?



## CrookedCroc (May 8, 2019)

Pretty straight forward question. What kind of job would your sona have in a sci-fi setting? 
If your sona already lives in one you can still participate and tell us all about it.

I personally would love to either be a member of some kind of crime syndicate or be a racer in some FZero-like event.

What about you?


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 8, 2019)




----------



## MaetheDragon (May 8, 2019)

I would probably have my sona be a crew member aboard a ship with a strapping commander and a team of elite specialists, on a mission to save the galaxy from a race of hyper-intelligent machines bent on causing mass extinction in the galaxy.

She would be the Yeoman in this equation. Important, but not that important.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 8, 2019)

Probably would be a smooth criminal. *Cue the Michael Jackson*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 8, 2019)

In a post scarcity sci-fi setting he would probably become victim to some pokemon-esc nurse joy conversion school shit where all medical needs are taken care of by machines and he is now just a glorified, eye-candy, button presser.


----------



## Vitaly (May 9, 2019)

Mecha designer


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (May 9, 2019)

Space Zombie - Professional Brain Muncher in Space!
No one can hear your brains get nommed in space, and you can bury your dead anywhere!

Or for my actual fursona, Like.
He'd most likely become a potential hacker to push some agenda of his. But disguise it as him being a coder.


----------



## lostnavigator13 (May 9, 2019)

A cadet who aspires to be a hyper space explorer but gets lost on base all of the time.


----------



## Starbeak (May 9, 2019)

Probably a Space Captain by day, EDM DJ with Space themed venues by night. Possibly combining the 2 on a space ship of some kind =D


----------



## BackPaw (May 9, 2019)

BackPaw would be a colonist on a terraforming project, with special responsibility for habitat construction


----------



## Kinare (May 9, 2019)

Would probably be trying to maintain whatever smidgen of natural non-tech life she could.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 9, 2019)

Considering its high level of psychic power, he'd probably end up something like a Chaos psyker/sorcerer if we're using Warhammer 40k.
In a cyberpunk setting, he'd probably end up as a street medic of some kind. Maybe working for a cyberdoc

I do have another character I use specifically for sci-fi, though. His name is Valen and he captains a space ship made of various scrap collecting electronics to sell with his virtual lover, Vi.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (May 9, 2019)

An Agent in the Matrix 
-cue monotone feminine Hugo Weaving-esque voice-


----------



## Arnak (May 9, 2019)

Master i am , teach young ones the forgotten arts I will


----------



## Croc and Roll (May 10, 2019)

Geneticist. (Of course we're talking LEGO Genetics, as is usually the case in sci-fi.)


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 10, 2019)

Grungy factory worker by day, making a crummy wage taking inventory for some big robotics manufacturer, black market cybernetician by night. Their practice is questionable, but their wages are affordable for someone who can hook you up with a fully-functional prosthetic


----------



## TR273 (May 10, 2019)

I'd probable be piloting a one-man asteroid mining ship, just me and the rocks, sounds peaceful.


----------



## Ravofox (May 10, 2019)

Hmmm, not sure. Maybe a flight engineer of a cargo ship? (as in spaceship)


----------



## ConorHyena (May 10, 2019)

Either a space marine, or, more propably, a captain of a warship of some sort.


----------



## MetroFox2 (May 10, 2019)

Probably some kind of space-faring archeologists, fascinated by ancient alien proto-civilisations.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 10, 2019)

A hired gun and bounty hunter since he was previously a super soldier. Maybe an engineer since he is good with machines


----------



## Jinxie (May 10, 2019)

Oooh, Jinxie's great fer sci fi! Jinxie would LUV ta be a robot sidekick fer somebuddy, kinda like R2D2, neh? Jinxie could repair stuff and perform hacks.


----------



## Trndsttr (May 10, 2019)

Valkyrie’s pretty chill, so she would probably be some sort of Meka Designers, or make cybernetic prosthetics of some sort. Valhalla would definitely some sort of healer-type person that would always want the newest technology to heal people. Vanaheimr would probably be an assassin... or bounty hunter, or someone that kills people.


----------



## Wabbajax (May 10, 2019)

Jax would be a Junker. Just a small one-fur illegal salvage operation headquartered in the fringes of an asteroid belt. Wake up at 04:00, climb into a small ship with a large steel cable dredging net, comb through the debris of past war zones, return to base to sort and meltdown components. If he found any special, still-operational mil-spec tech he'd turn around a sell it on the black market for some extra cash.


----------



## Corran Orreaux (May 14, 2019)

I would say a Diplomat, his great interest in culture and religion would (hopefully!) serve him well. Or maybe an explorer or Scientist.


----------



## Marius Merganser (May 17, 2019)

Been working on a story set in the Duck Dodgers animated series from 2003.  Marius is a fighter pilot for the Galactic Protectorate.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (May 17, 2019)

I'd be a grizzled, hardboiled detective with a bunch of retraux 80s tropes.


----------



## KD142000 (May 17, 2019)

Probably a member of law enforcement, working undercover to befriend (and then betray) crime syndicates!


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (May 18, 2019)

Either female medical officer (ST universe) or scout/explorer/renegade for anything else


----------



## artichuka (May 18, 2019)

Industrial engineering/design! Basically what I'm doing now but cooler and in space lol 
SOMEONE has to design and plan production for all the cool sci-fi furnishing and physical interfaces inside the ships and bases right?


----------



## softdusksky (May 18, 2019)

Inquisitor in 40k!  
Jedi Consular/Librarian in Star Wars. 
Science Division Fleet Officer in Star Trek.
Someone who travels a lot, meets people, learns a lot (and maybe burns the heretics).


----------



## Wallabykisses (May 19, 2019)

Lounge singer at a nice restaurant, Having a girlish voice has its perks as a singer.


----------



## Skychickens (May 21, 2019)

All I can think of is the entire REPO the genetic opera for mine...


----------



## Lough (May 21, 2019)

Motherfucker - Wikipedia


----------



## Doar Sign (May 23, 2019)

Being Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.


----------

